# BeardHead



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That is pretty good. I like the dick towel

DICK TOWEL | As seen on It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia | Age Verification | Click to Enter to see the official Dick Towel and other products of DickTowel.com


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Lol...kinda awesome..makes me want one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've got the viking, i bought my wife the lumberjack, we bought our friends the pirate and the grandpa. definitely attention getters, we got stopped and asked a lot of questions about them when we wore them riding. they are too warm to wear on nice days though, i was sweating too much and had to take it off. great for parties too.


----------

